# Training CD or MP3?



## spike09 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello,

We would like to start playing music for Spike to help learn songs, whistle's, etc. Does anyone have any recommendations. I keep coming up with Feathered Phonics when I search but these seem a little expensive.

Thanks!


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Why not make your own? Just record yourself saying a phrase, word or tune you want him to learn then play it to him on repeat for a bit everyday.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Apparently you have to be really careful when using electronic devices to teach birds, because if you have it on repeat for too long the bird often gets so sick of hearing it that they refuse to say the word. So just keep that in mind  Short bursts are ok, hours on end arent of any benefit.


----------

